
A clean implementation based on AlphaZero for any game in any framework - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/suragnair/alpha-zero-general
======
yazr
See also 4month old reddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/8ctksk/did...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/8ctksk/didactic_extensible_and_clean_implementation_of/)

Would be happy to hear from the creators about what was the hardest part to
implement, and future plans.

~~~
suragnair
Replied above.

------
suragnair
Main author here- hardest part was definitely parsing the paper and putting
the pieces together, realising which components were properly specified and
which were under specified. As of now I don’t actively maintain the repo but I
do try to go through the issues and PRs. Open to major PRs as long as code
stays neat and easy to understand.

